# Can I remove new posts



## HappyPappy (Jun 1, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a new member and wonder if there is a way to get rid of all the new posts when I go to the new post page, there's like 19 pages and I would like to start fresh.  

Thanks
HappyPappy


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2008)

Click on Quick Links on the blue menu bar under our logo.  Click on Mark Forums Read and all the threads you openend will drop off the New Posts list until a newer post is added.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 1, 2008)

HappyPappy, (R.I.) goodmorning, and welcome to DC.
Do you mean all the emails you get?


----------



## HappyPappy (Jun 1, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Click on Quick Links on the blue menu bar under our logo.  Click on Mark Forums Read and all the threads you openend will drop off the New Posts list until a newer post is added.



Thanks Andy, that's what I was looking for.

HappyPappy


----------

